# Where to live in Murcia? Young family.



## jasonac (May 14, 2017)

Hi all, we are moving to Spain from Australia next year(Irish nationality) and wondered where is nice to live between Cabo Roig and Pilar de la horadada in Murcia? We have friends in Cabo Roig and we plan to send our boys to school in Pilar de la horadada. We are after a nice villa 3/4 bed and wondered where to start looking. 
We don't mind 15 min drive inland etc just somewhere that's build up and not two far from both areas mentioned.
Thank you 
Jason


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

That's quite a precise question! If you use a well known social networking site and search for the group 'orihuela Costa - need to know' I think you'll find it easier to find people with that kind of local knowledge. Hope I've helped!


----------

